# Doordash order from Walgreens, customer opens door, his mother in laws



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

A little white dog comes charging at the door, I say, hello. The dog latches on to my left thigh like a weak midget pit Bull for blood.
Needless to say had to go for tetanus shot and take antibiotics for 7 days.

the customer texted me the dogs vax records the doctor at the ER required to fill out a dog bite form, was very apologetic, sent me $100 and texted this is what I get for having my mother in law over.
I laughed, sh*t happens.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Who paid for the medical treatment?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Who paid for the medical treatment?


Hope you have Insurance a Dog bite at the ER can cost you Ten-time the amount he sent you Plus.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Call 911 !!!! HELP !!!! 
Im being attacked by a vicious dog !!!!!! Police and ambo rush to you . Police reports are made.
Dog is took into Dog pound for 10 days . Th is way to check for rabies .Also police demand papers from the idiots with the dog . . Medical reports are made . Later you file a lawsuit vs the owners of the house .
You can sue the homeowners insurance for your states max allowed. Here its 5000.
You show up provide all the proof . The judge is tired of earing about pit bulls attacking people . 
Your awarded 5000 !! You take your family on vacation or fix up your home whatever you like to burn 5000 on.
It could be drugs and hookers . Whatever floats our boat. My favorite way to spend 5k is on home repairs . Im getting old .


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I never trust those little ankle bitters, they seem to be the worst. I have kicked a few dogs now, the more aggressive the harder they get kicked. I don't want to kick a dog or any animal, however I am not taking a bite from one. One got kicked twice and pepper sprayed on the third charge. If it would have charged again lead poisoning would have been in order. Lucky for it the pepper spray was finally enough.

I most of my negative encounters come from taking a walk on public roads. I walk many neighborhoods while running Uber. Get my exercise in while waiting for a ping.


----------

